# ASUS Motherboard no POST display after updating BIOS



## Shrikrishna (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm having ASUS motherboard (P5GC-MX) and recently I updated the BIOS with the latest BIOS image downloaded from asus official website using Windows Utility. This process was successful and the utility asked me to reboot, after rebooting the system nothing seems to work, there is no POST display, Keyboard (USB based) is not getting detected, but the board gets powered and CPU fan runs.

I tried CMOS clearing through jumper settings, even tried removing the CMOS battery and putting it back but nothing comes up, tried removing RAM, CD and HDD drive connection but for no use.

I regret updating BIOS image, would be very grateful if some one helps me in resolving the problem.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 29, 2015)

Your board supports the following features:
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5GCMX/overview/

EZ Flash
CrashFree BIOS 2

I would suggest first trying CrashFree BIOS 2.

If none of the above work and your bios boot block is functional I would suggest doing the oldschool method of bios flashing with a diskette etc...

You can always get a new bios chip for around $10 on ebay...


----------



## Shrikrishna (Oct 29, 2015)

From where can I get motherboard Support CD required for CrashFree BIOS 2,  pls suggest


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2015)

Ummm Asus?

http://www.asus.com/999/html/events/mb/crashfreebios2.htm


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Oct 29, 2015)

If it were a bad bios update , the motherboard should boot and say , Bad Bios Checksum starting bios recovery ,
then looks for the MB cd to reflash bios to default (CrashFree BIOS 2)

Things to try

Reset bios - remove battery then switch jumpers , fit battery
Remove GPU run off onboard vga
Reset and clean ram contacts  ( clean with rubber/eraser )
reset cpu

link to MB manual , Bios on chapter 2 - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5GC-MX/e2932_p5gc-mx_content.zip


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2015)

Is the BIOS chip soldered? If its not just hot flash the damn thing and be done.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 29, 2015)

Have you tried to boot without any ram at all? Does it beep or not?


----------



## Shrikrishna (Oct 30, 2015)

Tried booting without RAM,no beep sound comes... what does this indicate


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 30, 2015)

Shrikrishna said:


> Tried booting without RAM,no beep sound comes... what does this indicate



This is not good... iirc this means that even the earliest bios booting procedures are not loading... Remove the cpu and put it back on again. I think that the bios chip in your board is removable, is it? Assuming that there is nothing wrong with your rig (apart from the bios) you might need to spend $10 or $15 to get a new bios chip from ebay...


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Oct 30, 2015)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> This is not good... iirc this means that even the earliest bios booting procedures are not loading... Remove the cpu and put it back on again. I think that the bios chip in your board is removable, is it? Assuming that there are nothing wrong with your rig (apart from the bios) you might need to spend $10 or $15 to get a new bios chip from ebay...



The Motherboard does not have an onboard speaker , you will need to connect a speaker first to hear the beep codes .

Next to the ram dimms is a 4 pin speaker connection 

Try connect a speaker and what beeps you get


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2015)

board is likely toast early boot-block type recovery schemes rarely worked correctly
I would try the recovery instructions using the floppy disk method in the manual has a better chance of working
you do not need the speakers ignore that just follow the instructions in the manual that was linked for recovering with a floppy disk
1. download the zip file I attached to this post
2.  extract the bios image place it on a floppy disk
3. disconnect the cdrom drive and hard drive's IDE/SATA cables
4. place the floppy disk containing the bios file into the machine
5. power the machine on
-wait
if its successful it will restart on its own after about 10 to 15m


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2015)

I had such problem with my Sabertooth X99. Updated BIOS with custom boot image (boot logo) and system refused to post and boot, but did start. Then, after persistent fiddling with the CMOS clearing and usage of recovery CD (just stick a CD that came with board into the DVD drive and boot the system) I got it working again. But it scared me like shit since it was a brand new 1k € build and this happened like 2 days after I've assembled it


----------



## Sephil Slyfox (Nov 7, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I had such problem with my Sabertooth X99. Updated BIOS with custom boot image (boot logo) and system refused to post and boot, but did start. Then, after persistent fiddling with the CMOS clearing and usage of recovery CD (just stick a CD that came with board into the DVD drive and boot the system) I got it working again. But it scared me like shit since it was a brand new 1k € build and this happened like 2 days after I've assembled it



HAHA I still use an x58 Sabertooth but it still chugs, about to upgrade to Intel 100 series' when they get ~6 more months time under their belts (board manufacturers)


----------

